# Drivers who don't speak English



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


Proficiency in English should be mandatory for ALL drivers in English speaking countries.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

what does it matter to you? It should only matter to the rider if they can't communicate. And for you to say that it's easier for non English speakers to learn English than for English speakers to learn any other language is just idiotic.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its easier for you cause you already know english lol

Thats like saying its easier for a dog to poop outside than me cleaning poop inside my house

I kind of understand the complaint, but perhaps it would be easier if you move out of the miami area than ask a million people to learn english lol


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Welcome to America.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

When I went to Florida for a tradeshow, most of my Uber drivers didnt speak English. At all. I only know a handful of spanish,... None of which helped during the ride.

I just let Jesus... I mean Hey-Zeus... take the wheel...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

But would it make sense for you to live in Miami if you have issues with people not speaking english? lol

Its like a person allergic to shellfish working at red lobster and then complaining all they eat is shrimp and lobster


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Que?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride? 

This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


What about Spanglish?


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


This is america bs gets old fast, its also the land of the free , which means your allowed to speak whatever language you want to speak. Most countries speak more than one language and if a person cant speak english then im sure there rating will suffer and its not english only genius. Why dont you read up on the constitution and the bill of rights nowhere does it say english only. The stupidity of sone of you people baffles me.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> This is america bs gets old fast, its also the land of the free , which means your allowed to speak whatever language you want to speak. Most countries speak more than one language and if a person cant speak english then im sure there rating will suffer and its not english only genius. Why dont you read up on the constitution and the bill of rights nowhere does it say english only. The stupidity of sone of you people baffles me.


"We hold these truths to be self evident". Learn to speak English.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> This is america bs gets old fast, its also the land of the free , which means your allowed to speak whatever language you want to speak. Most countries speak more than one language and if a person cant speak english then im sure there rating will suffer and its not english only genius. Why dont you read up on the constitution and the bill of rights nowhere does it say english only. The stupidity of sone of you people baffles me.


'Scuse me, English is the ONLY official language of the USA. That said, it is still ignorant for those with a different mother tongue not to embrace and be fluent in English.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


The US has no official language.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/20/us/english-us-official-language-trnd/index.html

However individual states/territories can set official languages. Example official languages in Louisiana are English and French. New Mexico is Spanish and English. Puerto Rico is officially Spanish.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Si eres un conductor en Florida, necesita hablar inglés y español y también un poco de francesa. Pourqois les personnes de Florida parlez les trés.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Si eres un conductor en Florida, necesita hablar inglés y español y también un poco de francesa. Pourqois les personnes de Florida parlez les trés.


Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Home Depot parking lot.


Are there a lot of riders there? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> 'Scuse me, English is the ONLY official language of the USA. That said, it is still ignorant for those with a different mother tongue not to embrace and be fluent in English.


Wrong, the US has no official language.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Are there a lot of riders there? Thanks for the tip!


Amigo. I agree it is helpful to know Spanish, French, etc...depending on location. However, in America, a driver MUST be proficient in English.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> Wrong, the US has no official language.


H
Hmmmmmm, no I think I'm correct, especially since you must display proficiency in English to attain U.S. citizenship.



FXService said:


> The US has no official language.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/20/us/english-us-official-language-trnd/index.html
> 
> However individual states/territories can set official languages. Example official languages in Louisiana are English and French. New Mexico is Spanish and English. Puerto Rico is officially Spanish.


Ok I stand corrected.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

what about deaf and mute drivers?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> what about deaf and mute drivers?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Amigo. I agree it is helpful to know Spanish, French, etc...depending on location. However, in America, a driver MUST be proficient in English.


Have you been to Miami, amigo??? Like everything is in Spanish. Osceola county where I spend a good deal of time driving is 55% spanish speaking. Necesita hablar los dos, both of them, or like half your riders are gonna be confused.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Presumably English means the language they speak in England. I've yet to here many people speaking that language in any part of the US. From now on, better tell pax to put their luggage in the boot, and check the petrol tank before accepting long trips. Cheers mate.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> what about deaf and mute drivers?


Same as deaf/mute riders.. comm via text


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

My original post was not to intend that one language over the other is better or should be used. I was wondering why do some drivers instantly use "no ingles" or "no espanol" as their first line of defense without trying to understand what the rider is saying


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> H
> Hmmmmmm, no I think I'm correct, especially since you must display proficiency in English to attain U.S. citizenship.


Not all do. If they're over 50 or have been living here as a permanent resident for 20 years, they don't.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

у меня хорошие сиськи и влажная киска


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

It's just common sense to have a good grasp of the dominant language wherever you live. I wouldn't expect to move to China and service Chinese speaking customers without learning to be conversant in the language. I certainly wouldn't call them racist or discriminatory for expecting me to know their language while working there.

This phony vapid social justice garbage is so often misapplied by those who want to be seen as the arbiters of tolerance. Some things are just common sense hence the saying "when in Rome do as the Romans do"

Limosuine liberals look at a Latin person in America and try to be cool telling them you don't need to learn English be free mi amigo. Thus keeping them down and holding them back. Meanwhile the wise Latin person learns English and is now more marketable and respected because they are bilingual.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

That is true, I personally also speak Spanish but I understand how somebody can be frustrated with someone not speaking English. I sometimes pick up people in the San Gabriel Valley which has a huge Asian American population and it's hard to communicate. But I deal with it, the difference is that when most people talk about English only they are really letting there true racist feelings come out and justify it by saying America first or learn or get out.

And if nobody calls him out on it they get away with it. I call people like this out on it all the time and I love how people are starting to film them and expose their racist ways.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Carblar said:


> It's just common sense to have a good grasp of the dominant language wherever you live.


From what I understand, Spanish is the dominant language in some parts of Florida.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In south Florida they say it might be up to half would rather conduct business in Spanish. But that includes the people they cant count like illegals, refugees and tourists. Not just Spanish but I would imagine in most metro cities most cab drivers English is not their first language and it basically overlaps to rideshare drivers now.

I am probably at about a 3rd or 4th grade level Spanish speaker now and improving but its not easy and I got opportunities to practice everyday. English imo is probably one of the most difficult languages to learn as well and feel fortunate I grew up with english.

Also I believe you are forced to take a language class in high school for a few years here but not 100% sure if it is standard nationwide. I bet a lot of the people who think everyone else should learn English cant speak a lick of whatever language they passed in high school lol


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I know enough Spanish to throw a little out to my Spanish speaking pax. I usually wait until the end of the ride then they look at each other like oh crap he understood us the whole ride haha


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not all do. If they're over 50 or have been living here as a permanent resident for 20 years, they don't.


Really? Ok, then. Learned something new.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Most of the time i just want A to B so it doesn't matter. If something changes I can add a stop or update the destination. Does the app speak Spanish?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

hola este es su controlador súper y no puedo encontrar el walmart en sus compras, así que lo siento mucho y tengo que cancelarlo. paz fuera tio


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Proficiency in English should be mandatory for ALL drivers in English speaking countries.


The only thing that should be mandatory for this crappy gig is a vehicle that runs, a valid Driver License, and proper Registration and Insurance.

Anything else is icing on the cake for 72 cents a mile and 12 cents a minute


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> Most of the time i just want A to B so it doesn't matter.


I just use the Universal Translator. I still don't get how it makes their lips move in English as well, though.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


 Are you sure you are posting on the right forum???


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> hola este es su controlador súper y no puedo encontrar el walmart en sus compras, así que lo siento mucho y tengo que cancelarlo. paz fuera tio


Oui!


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

edgar10841 said:


> This is america bs gets old fast, its also the land of the free , which means your allowed to speak whatever language you want to speak. Most countries speak more than one language and if a person cant speak english then im sure there rating will suffer and its not english only genius. Why dont you read up on the constitution and the bill of rights nowhere does it say english only. The stupidity of sone of you people baffles me.


I always have a difficult time understanding how in the world people who don't know the correct usage between your and you're commenting on the stupidity of others. Care to explain how smart you are?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


Your view is kind but not what riders want. This subject came up a few months ago on the forum. The 2nd most common complaint I hear from riders has to do with foreign drivers. Can't communicate, poor driving, can't navigate...etc.

Sorry but Uber needs to mandate that driver speak English.

Just saying


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


Thanks to those english non speakers who do this jobs that our kids can have time to learn english and graduate like the gentlemen who complained.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

I would prefer a non-English driver over an English speaking one. This way I could avoid having a meaningless conversation while headed toward my destination.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

я сделал pee pee ленту с Donald козырем.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Proficiency in English should be mandatory for ALL drivers in English speaking countries.


LoL

Don't count on it. One would be better served by raising one's market value than hoping for the government to reduce competition by introducing additional requirements. However, if the government were to require a B.A. degree in order to drive for payment, I might support that.

With all the whiney non-college grads deactivated, surge would be north of 3x all day, every day.


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

non parlo inglese... andiamo Italia


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> LoL
> 
> Don't count on it. One would be better served by raising one's market value than hoping for the government to reduce competition by introducing additional requirements. However, if the government were to require a B.A. degree in order to drive for payment, I might support that.
> 
> With all the whiney non-college grads deactivated, surge would be north of 3x all day, every day.


You really want to be driven around by people with degrees in philosophy, art history, gender/minority studies because they can't find a real job?
You're a lot braver than I am. One conversation with my Uber driver discussing philosophy and I'd be asking him about the finer points and tasting notes of hemlock.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Driving without English is not safe. Cop stops you and tells you to show him your hands, and you say "No sabe" and reach into your pocket, you're going to get shot and your passenger might too. 

Passenger wants you to stop so he can puke or piss, driver no sabe, and there is going to be a mess and it's his fault. 

You need to give more specific directions, like a particular entrance, no sabe, and you are walking a quarter mile to where you need to to be. 

It's ridiculous, you can't work in customer service without speaking the common language. A tourist who comes here and can't speak English is on his own and he accepts that when he comes here, but someone who lives and works here has no excuse.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Si eres un conductor en Florida, necesita hablar inglés y español y también un poco de francesa. Pourqois les personnes de Florida parlez les trés.


"Les tres?"


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


Yikes- your inability to see things from another person's perspective is quite eye-opening.

Actually, English is one of the most difficult languages to learn - think about verb tenses, participles, past participles....the fact that one pronunciation of a phrase can be 3 or 4 different words: too, two, to. Where, wear, ware. Blue, blew. Bear, bare. Sun son. Leak leek. Doe dough D'oh! Pea, pee. Won, one. Sea see. Your you're yore. Be, bee. You, ewe. Read, red. And how are "read" (pronounced "red") and "read" (pronounced "reed") the present and past terms of the same thing when they're spelled the exact same way but pronounced differently? That's ridiculous!

Spanish and French are much more straight forward and logical. I'm frankly impressed and surprised so many people speak English so fluently along with speaking their first language- that's a huge accomplishment and something we as North Americans are so lazy about because everyone across the globe knows English, making our need to learn other languages less necessary. We're so spoiled!

The reason it's easier for you is because it's your native language. I mean, do you at least understand how silly your original statement was?



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


Lolol "English Only " ! Who died and made you king of language decisions? Fine, if it's English only here in the United States, then when Americans go on vacation to all the various foreign countries all over the globe where the lazy Americans surely do not know the language of each country, no one should help the lazy stupid Americans out by speaking English to them, even though every other country is smart and has taught their citizens various languages from a young age.

as I understand it then, when you go visit other countries you know every language fluently of every country that you visit and don't expect the native citizens to speak English to you?

Are Americans really that clueless and entitled??!! That's so embarrassing!! "everyone in the United States must speak English, but when the Dumbo Americans go visit foreign countries, we expected those countries' citizens to speak English to us even though English isn't their native tongue.

Talk about double standards. Sheesh.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> "We hold these truths to be self evident". Learn to speak English.


As long as you're doing everything possible to learn fluently every language of every country you plan on visiting in your lifetime. And you must promise not to expect the various countries' citizens to speak English with you while you're abroad.

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Proficiency in English should be mandatory for ALL drivers in English speaking countries.


Why? all you do is drive, why you need to speak? This job doesn't require any speaking. It's a robot's job. Conversations costs extra, order uber Select if you want a therapist.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


Why do you need to communicate with driver? If you did your job right and set up destination correctly there should be no interaction whatsoever. Who will you communicate to once cars are autonomous?



Ribak said:


> Amigo. I agree it is helpful to know Spanish, French, etc...depending on location. However, in America, a driver MUST be proficient in English.


So you will downrate a mute driver?



Cdub2k said:


> The only thing that should be mandatory for this crappy gig is a vehicle that runs, a valid Driver License, and proper Registration and Insurance.
> 
> Anything else is icing on the cake for 72 cents a mile and 12 cents a minute


That's what I'm saying. People have huge expectation from paying so little. I get picked up, I'm thanking the driver for graciously giving me ride, why? because I also drive and I know how much he gets.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> ....
> Passenger wants you to stop so he can puke or piss, driver no sabe, and there is going to be a mess and it's his fault.
> ....


So entitled... how about you take care of business before getting in the car? too much to ask? Besides you start making noise, I'm sure he would stop to see what's going on.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)




----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> "Les tres?"


LMAO

nice catch

LES TROIS


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Boils down to background checks. Uber doesn't give a crap anout anything but flooding the streets with bodies. They actually prefer desperate, unsophisticated minority drivers who are unemployable elsewhere, who will accept 45% of the revenue, who will rent a car to make even less of a pittance. It is truly disgraceful.

I'll wager they are actively seeking a way to help Russia hack the next election if they can make 50 cents on the deal.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The riders have more than one way to voice their dissatisfaction regarding failure to communicate with the driver. This isn’t Uber’s problem at all, and it’s not really ours either. 

If riders are dissatisfied with their driver, they know what to do. They can downrate the driver. They don’t though because they want a cheap ride first and foremost.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Last night I had very different _language comprehension_ situation: a rider without a voicebox who spoke with an electric larynx device.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

FXService said:


> You really want to be driven around by people with degrees in philosophy, art history, gender/minority studies because they can't find a real job?


Sure, if the choice is between them and someone who cries over non-English speakers.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Have you been to Miami, amigo??? Like everything is in Spanish. Osceola county where I spend a good deal of time driving is 55% spanish speaking. Necesita hablar los dos, both of them, or like half your riders are gonna be confused.


Question. Are people who live in Miami and can only speak Spanish too lazy or too stupid to learn English?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Question. Are people who live in Miami and can only speak Spanish too lazy or too stupid to learn English?


Ah, Georgia. That explains the entitled ignorance.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The answer to that is neither actually. The only way to accelerate the process of learning English is to make it NECESSARY. Since we cater to non-English speakers by translating everything and not making it a requirement, this is what you get. No difference if one essentially cannot perform the function of the job safely and properly without speaking it. Uber and Lyft have no balls and will not make it a requirement because that would eliminate a huge portion of their drivers and 5 people will come out of the woodwork and protest. That will lead to the liberal media picking up the story and of course you know the rest.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

FXService said:


> Ah, Georgia. That explains the entitled ignorance.


An insult instead of an answer ok I can play that game to.

Ah Arizona that explains the racist reply.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Ah Arizona that explains the racist reply.


Hahahahhahahahahahahhahahaah. Holy shit. My man that was a good one. Had me thinking you were being serious for a second.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If Arizona residents have some bad feelings about non English speakers it's understandable. They are being inundated by illegal aliens.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-crimes-than-native-born-americans-study.html


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> The answer to that is neither actually. The only way to accelerate the process of learning English is to make it NECESSARY. Since we cater to non-English speakers by translating everything and not making it a requirement, this is what you get. No difference if one essentially cannot perform the function of the job safely and properly without speaking it. Uber and Lyft have no balls and will not make it a requirement because 5 people will come out of the woodwork and protest. That will lead to the liberal media picking up the story and of course you know the rest.


Well you know, the US has no official language. So you could always try to start a petition or movement to push before Congress and make English the official language of the US. Then after you have done that you can start making programs and regulations that make it neccessary. Oh wait that's Big Government, not letting the states decide for themselves on their official languages as they always have done. And on top of that you don't want your hard earned tax dollars going to some lazy (il)legals teaching them English (oh wait many states already have said programs). Oh and forgive me for assuming you would actually take the time (or afford the time off anting) and effort to get a movement started. Nah, let's leave big government to the Democrats and let Trump save us.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

FXService said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahahhahahaah. Holy shit. My man that was a good one. Had me thinking you were being serious for a second.


Well I'm a multiethic nonwhite and your comment was critical of me so liberal logic determines that the only reason you would do this is because you are a racist and possibly homophic/islamophobic.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Si eres un conductor en Florida, necesita hablar inglés y español y también un poco de francesa. Pourqois les personnes de Florida parlez les trés.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Well I'm a multiethic nonwhite and your comment was critical of me so liberal logic determines that the only reason you would do this is because you are a racist and possibly homophic/islamophobic.


So I'm racist for believing that people who live in a city where at least half the population speaks and does business in Spanish that they should be required to learn English because you say so while living and working in a market 700 miles away.

Secondly, your multiethnic nonwhiteness doesn't preclude you from being racist.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

FXService said:


> So I'm racist for believing that people who live in a city where at least half the population speaks and does business in Spanish that they should be required to learn English because you say so while living and working in a market 700 miles away.
> 
> Secondly, your multiethnic nonwhiteness doesn't preclude you from racism.


Yes you are racist because reasons, I can not be racist because only white people can be racist.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

About once a week I get a comment along the lines of 'it's nice to have a driver that speaks English' or something similar. 

I do well with tips because I talk to the riders and have good conversations with them.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> An insult instead of an answer ok I can play that game to.
> 
> Ah Arizona that explains the racist reply.


Begins with an insult, and then cries when insulted. Sharp as a bowling ball.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

jafi_112 said:


> I always have a difficult time understanding how in the world people who don't know the correct usage between your and you're commenting on the stupidity of others. Care to explain how smart you are?


A third grader knows the difference, i just use voice to text most of the time when posting on internet forums. I could care less if you think my grammar is up to par for your sensibilities. The fact that you're (did i done good there grammar nazi?) more worried about my grammar but wont bring anything to the conversation shows more about how smart you are.

People can feel whichever way they like, if someone wants to be a racist prick so be it. But there is repercussions to those actions and we see that every day on the news.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

edgar10841 said:


> I could care less...


So you care a little? Or did voice to text not catch the "n't," or "not" after "could?"


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Begins with an insult, and then cries when insulted. Sharp as a bowling ball.


It was a question not an insult. The easiest way to learn a language is to move to a place where that language is spoken, so when a person has lived in a country for years and can't communicate at least at basic level with native borns I think that they are lazy or stupid.

But when you don't have a counter argument just say the other person is crying. Liberal handbook rule #19.



FXService said:


> So you care a little? Or did voice to text not catch the "n't," or "not" after "could?"


When you can't win the argument nit pick grammar and common slang. Liberal handbook rule #11.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

nomad_driver said:


> Question. Are people who live in Miami and can only speak Spanish too lazy or too stupid to learn English?


Your question is flawed and may I even say rude and possibly racist because it offers only two reasons why a person might not learn English.

In my observations I have found many reasons why someone might not learn a native language including:

1. They are not immersed in English day-to-day (their coworkers all speak Spanish)
2. They are not enrolled in English classes
3. They are a stay-at-home mother with few English speaking adults around them
4. They are not good at languages the same as other people aren't good at math

And on and on.

I agree it is financially advantageous for people to speak as many languages that they can that their customers speak (remember I'm multilingual). But really, it's not about that for some of you. For some of the posters it's only about ENGLISH ENGLISH ENGLISH, despite the lack of a national language in the USA. Why? If they live in Miami or in some other city where English is the second language, why do you care?


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Putang ina..mag drayb na lang kayo. Puro kayo reklamo


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Last night I had very different _language comprehension_ situation: a rider without a voicebox who spoke with an electric larynx device.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


>


I was a big fan in my youth. Even had one of these super hightech (ha!) handheld games!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I was a big fan in my youth. Even had one of these super hightech (ha!) handheld games!


What did you think of the SyFy version?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

FXService said:


> What did you think of the SyFy version?


Interestingly I preferred the original, even with its primitive (often comic) special effects. But... nowadays I think the character names are just odd!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Interestingly I preferred the original, even with its primitive (often comic) special effects. But... nowadays I think the character names are just odd!


I'm a huge sci-fi nerd. I watched both. And honestly I liked both, but SyFy's reboot was amazing IMO.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Your question is flawed and may I even say rude and possibly racist because it offers only two reasons why a person might not learn English.
> 
> In my observations I have found many reasons why someone might not learn a native language including:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this well thought out answer, and here is my counter. I intended for the question to be flawed hoping for a counter argument. Instead I got mostly insults. What you list as reasons I call excuses. 
1. Hey coworkers lets practice some English while we work today.
2. Language classes are the least effective way to learn a language, in my opinion.
3. Watch English TV with the kids. I have heard of people learning a language by doing this.
4. English is not calculus it's more like multiplication tables. Nearly everyone can get a hang of it with practice.  
It is difficult but there are only positives for immigrants to America to learn English.
There is no official language but do you really need a the government to tell you that? 
Miami must have really changed since I lived there in the 90's I never needed Spanish then, even though I spent most of my time with my Puerto Rican family who by some miracle spoke English fluently. Sorry if this last part sounded sarcastic.
I care because for a society to function well it needs a common language.
I'll end this with another question.
If I were to immigrate to Colombia should the Colombians have to take the effort to translate everything so it's easier for me, or should I learn Spanish even though it would be hard?

I think it is the latter.



LA_Native said:


> Not sure if you're too dumb our too lazy to understand my post.


Too lazy.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Perhaps they speak perfect English, they just play that game so they don't have to chat w/ pax during a ride?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> H
> Hmmmmmm, no I think I'm correct, especially since you must display proficiency in English to attain U.S. citizenship.
> 
> Ok I stand corrected.


Proficiency in English is actually not a requirement for everyone to attain citizenship.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

observer said:


> Proficiency in English is actually not a requirement for everyone to attain citizenship.


Nowadays I seem to be finding that proficiency in Spanish (followed by Korean, then Japanese) is a requirement to apply to many job postings in our neck of the woods.


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Driving without English is not safe. Cop stops you and tells you to show him your hands, and you say "No sabe" and reach into your pocket, you're going to get shot and your passenger might too.
> 
> Passenger wants you to stop so he can puke or piss, driver no sabe, and there is going to be a mess and it's his fault.
> 
> ...


How about you go to a restaurant and that guy on the kitchen won't serve you because no sape will you starve? Because obviously you don't even know how to cook beside not knowing how to drive?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Nowadays I seem to be finding that proficiency in Spanish (followed by Korean, then Japanese) is a requirement to apply to many job postings in our neck of the woods.


I just went to get a new phone, the young lady I spoke with initially spoke to me in Spanish (There's a big nopal on my forehead, I guess). After a few words, she switched to English, then we went back and forth between both languages.

She and all five reps are bilingual, no wonder that particular store is doing a booming business.

*******************************

Lets keep it civil in here, further confrontational posts will cause you to be warned and booted from the thread.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

observer said:


> Proficiency in English is actually not a requirement for everyone to attain citizenship.


Well if I'm not mistaken, the written and oral components of the citizenship test are only administered in English. If so, how does one without a formidable grasp of the language, pass?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I bet a lot of the people who think everyone else should learn English cant speak a lick of whatever language they passed in high school lol


You'd win that bet. And those other "elective" high school languages are much easier and more logical to understand and learn than the crazy and totally unpredictable English language. I'd never be able to learn English now ,


AllGold said:


>


These are amazing and will hopefully help certain commenters on this thread comprehend how silly it is for them to claim English is easier to learn than other languages.



nomad_driver said:


> Question. Are people who live in Miami and can only speak Spanish too lazy or too stupid to learn English?


Neither: they know they can be fully-functioning members of society without English because of the huge Latino population.

People have been doing that in many sections of the US for hundreds of years.



nomad_driver said:


> An insult instead of an answer ok I can play that game to.
> 
> Ah Arizona that explains the racist reply.


I'm sure you have tons of friends too. 



HotUberMess said:


> Your question is flawed and may I even say rude and possibly racist because it offers only two reasons why a person might not learn English.
> 
> In my observations I have found many reasons why someone might not learn a native language including:
> 
> ...


And...BOOM!! Microphone DROPPED.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Well if I'm not mistaken, the written and oral components of the citizenship test are only administered in English. If so, how does one without a formidable grasp of the language, pass?


There are three exemptions to the test in English. You are also not required to have a "formidable grasp of the English language".

Neither my mom or grandma (especially grandma) spoke much English but became US citizens. My dad was a bit more fluent.

I"d be willing to bet most drivers would understand enough English to pass the test. Just because their English isn't great doesn't mean they don't understand enough to drive.



kdyrpr said:


> If Arizona residents have some bad feelings about non English speakers it's understandable. They are being inundated by illegal aliens.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-crimes-than-native-born-americans-study.html


John Lott is not a reputable source.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thinkprogress.org/debunking-john-lott-5456e83cf326/amp/


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

observer said:


> I just went to get a new phone, the young lady I spoke with initially spoke to me in Spanish (There's a big nopal on my forehead, I guess). After a few words, she switched to English, then we went back and forth between both languages.
> 
> She and all five reps are bilingual, no wonder that particular store is doing a booming business.
> 
> ...


Wasn't intending on being confrontational. Having gone through high school in the UK, my only second language choices were French or German. So every other time when I think I've found a good match in a job posting, in my admittedly narrow field of jewelry operations management, I'm back to square one because many require fluent Spanish or Korean, even a few who want Japanese.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

FXService said:


> Well you know, the US has no official language. So you could always try to start a petition or movement to push before Congress and make English the official language of the US. Then after you have done that you can start making programs and regulations that make it neccessary. Oh wait that's Big Government, not letting the states decide for themselves on their official languages as they always have done. And on top of that you don't want your hard earned tax dollars going to some lazy (il)legals teaching them English (oh wait many states already have said programs). Oh and forgive me for assuming you would actually take the time (or afford the time off anting) and effort to get a movement started. Nah, let's leave big government to the Democrats and let Trump save us.


Conservatism isn't being locked into any specific doctrine. Don't put words I'm my mouth either. I stated the reason legal and illegal aliens do not learn English and neither was because of laziness or stupidity. The reasons I stated are sound . As far as the Government paying for programs to help them learn? I have no problem with it. Conservative thinking means ALL CITIZENS should be allowed to partake in the American dream. All citizens who make an honest attempt should be rewarded. Conservatives don't play the blame game. Liberals do.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Is they a way to close this topic, i have learnt a few things and apologize for my tunnel vison point of view from my intial post. This spiraling into politics. Please close, thanks


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Amigo. I agree it is helpful to know Spanish, French, etc...depending on location. However, in America, a driver MUST be proficient in English.


They would not be driving for Uber making peanuts if their English is 
proficient, they are a lot smarter.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Well if I'm not mistaken, the written and oral components of the citizenship test are only administered in English. If so, how does one without a formidable grasp of the language, pass?


The same exemptions exist. If you are over the age of 50, or have been in the US for 20 years, there is language requirement, and your first language will be accomodated.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

In another life, I used to work in a large, big box home improvement store. Once a customer got upset at me simply because I couldn't speak Spanish. I was not in a particularly heavy Hispanic area either, if that still *exists* anymore. I understand Spanish enough, I just don't speak it well, so I knew exactly what the f#cktard was saying about me as he walked away.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

edgar10841 said:


> That is true, I personally also speak Spanish but I understand how somebody can be frustrated with someone not speaking English. I sometimes pick up people in the San Gabriel Valley which has a huge Asian American population and it's hard to communicate. But I deal with it, the difference is that when most people talk about English only they are really letting there true racist feelings come out and justify it by saying America first or learn or get out.
> 
> And if nobody calls him out on it they get away with it. I call people like this out on it all the time and I love how people are starting to film them and expose their racist ways.


I don't care if my passengers speak english or not, but as a passenger if my driver can't it can become a problem for me if we need to communicate and I will give them a 1 star for it. We all know both Uber and Lyft apps aren't always perfect and some address aren't there and you need to communicate to make sure you get to the correct location. Does that make me a racist?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I got a late night ping on a large college campus once where the pickup was basically in the middle of nowhere. As I got close to the pickup, fully expecting it to be a GPS error, I got ready to text the rider to ask where they were really at. Then, sure enough, I saw three young women standing exactly where the pin was.

It turns out on their previous ride they made a mistake with their destination and either didn't know how to or were unable to fix it in the app (sometimes Uber inexplicably makes it impossible to change a destination) and the driver couldn't speak english. The driver couldn't understand where they wanted to go and after driving around for some time not understanding what they were saying, he got frustrated and just kicked them out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

AllGold said:


> ... he got frustrated and just kicked them out in the middle of nowhere.


That's not cool but like I said earlier in the thread, riders do have recourse and it's really up to them to speak up if they're frustrated about language barriers or inappropriate actions like kicking out in the middle of nowhere.

As drivers we can't really do anything about other drivers' behavior except let pax know they can call/complain to Uber/downrate a driver.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Nowadays I seem to be finding that proficiency in Spanish (followed by Korean, then Japanese) is a requirement to apply to many job postings in our neck of the woods.


I've been on vacation for the last year but recently started thinking of going back to work. I was asked to come in to interview this morning at one business.

One of the first things I was asked is if I spoke Spanish, lol (good thing, I do).

I start Monday.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

As you can see, English is not my first language, but I am learning English very hard. I am 40 years old now, I believe that learning English can make my life better. Because I don't want to driver Uber all my life.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

evangil said:


> As you can see, English is not my first language, but I am learning English very hard. I am 40 years old now, I believe that learning English can make my life better. Because I don't want to driver Uber all my life.


Learning English can ONLY open you more doors to improve your life.

The problem is not everyone has the same capacity to learn. Not everyone has the need to learn English.

We are assuming that Uber drivers are not trying to learn English. The reality is that learning a language takes time and does not happen over night.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

observer said:


> I've been on vacation for the last year but recently started thinking of going back to work. I was asked to come in to interview this morning at one business.
> 
> One of the first things I was asked is if I spoke Spanish, lol (good thing, I do).
> 
> I start Monday.


Tres bien fait!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Tres bien fait!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Proficiency in English should be mandatory for ALL drivers in English speaking countries.





Spyglass67 said:


> It is already slow as it is in broward. Please some folks like myself, although its a grind, enjoy doing this rideshare side gig. It's easier to learn english for a non native english speaker than it is to learn another language for a native english speaker. So let us try to be nice to each other's language differences in a respectful manner and keep the grind on respectfully.


No entiendo por qué más personas no hablan inglés yo mismo got that


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Just wondering how you get a DL if you can not speak English ?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

uberdavid said:


> Just wondering how you get a DL if you can not speak English ?


Not all states require you to do the exam in English. My ex is Korean and his mom renewed her license in Korean in California.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

But the traffic signs are all in English 
I'm guessing that's why no one yields at the yield signs ?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

uberdavid said:


> But the traffic signs are all in English
> I'm guessing that's why no one yields at the yield signs ?


Do you need a stop sign to say stop in order to stop or is a large red octogon enough?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

observer said:


> Merci beaucoup!


Je ne peux dire que la plus simple des phrases en français. Qu'est-ce que tu parles de Willis?


----------



## Jholer12 (Aug 9, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Si eres un conductor en Florida, necesita hablar inglés y español y también un poco de francesa. Pourqois les personnes de Florida parlez les trés.


And conversational Cracker tambien.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Steve_TX said:


> Je ne peux dire que la plus simple des phrases en français. Qu'est-ce que tu parles de Willis?


Google est mon ami.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Last week I took an Uber to pick two friends and then to dinner. The driver showed in a not so clean car and blasting jungle music. The car stunk of cheep aftershave and curry. Oh well....lets get this over.

The driver was lost. Did not understand the multi stops and was clueless when it came to using the NAV. (The driver had 6 months, 700 trips and a 4.72....my bad for taking him)

Then out of nowhere the driver, started babbling and drove right past the first stop. He sounded crazed. Then he stopped in the middle of the road and called someone. He then handed me the phone. I wondered if I was being kidnapped or moments away from being blown up. A male on the other end, speaking half English and half jungle said that the driver does not take trips with more than one stop.WTF

I told the male on the other end of the phone that if the driver will not follow the NAV and pick up the the other two riders, I would report him to Uber and gave the phone back to the driver. After babbling with his friend, the driver turned around and picked up both of my friends and headed to the destination. 

About a mile from the restaurant the driver, in half English and half Jungle, told me the extra stops will cost me $20 cash. We all laughed and ignored the guy. We got out with the driver still demanding $20.

The next morning I reported the driver. Got a refund. 1 star for the driver. 

The point is....that a language barrier causes problems for riders. Plain and simple. But the problem is more dire. Many of these foriegn drivers do not understand our moral codes. They come from countries that the norm is to scam people.

As a driver, I get complaints almost daily from my riders about not only language barriers but the constant scams that foreign drivers try to pull. 

It is time for Uber to get the problem under control. 

Just saying


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last week I took an Uber to pick two friends and then to dinner. The driver showed in a not so clean car and blasting jungle music. The car stunk of cheep aftershave and curry. Oh well....lets get this over.
> 
> The driver was lost. Did not understand the multi stops and was clueless when it came to using the NAV. (The driver had 6 months, 700 trips and a 4.72....my bad for taking him)
> 
> ...


Great post. Well said!!!!


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Last week I took an Uber to pick two friends and then to dinner. The driver showed in a not so clean car and blasting jungle music. The car stunk of cheep aftershave and curry. Oh well....lets get this over.
> 
> The driver was lost. Did not understand the multi stops and was clueless when it came to using the NAV. (The driver had 6 months, 700 trips and a 4.72....my bad for taking him)
> 
> ...


My husband was in New York he had a white driver with one stop, the driver told my husband he did not make multiple stops. Point being it's an individual choice no matter what color you are. My husband cancelled the ride informed the driver and exited the vehicle requested another Uber was picked up in less than 2 minutes. He reported the driver and receive a $10 credit. His total trip was over 30 miles. And he always tips.


----------



## Junior_14 (Nov 2, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ridiculous. What if the rider needs to communicate with the driver, about a destination or some situation with the ride?
> 
> This is America, English only. I'd like to see the papers of these non-English speaking drivers too.


ICE is hiring. Why don't you apply? 
It will be the perfect opportunity for you to ask people about their legal status.



SuzeCB said:


> Not all do. If they're over 50 or have been living here as a permanent resident for 20 years, they don't.


Naturalization Test is a joke.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Question. Are people who live in Miami and can only speak Spanish too lazy or too stupid to learn English?


IMO many are able to speak a little english, but prefer to speak in spanish, especially business wise. I am the same as a spanish speaker. I am comfortable finding my way around, but I ain't buying a car or mortgage or even a laptop in Spanish

However there is a bunch who speak basically no english what so ever.

The dumbest place to complain about all the spanish speakers is probably Miami, its like complaining about all the bikinis at the beach



nomad_driver said:


> It was a question not an insult. The easiest way to learn a language is to move to a place where that language is spoken, so when a person has lived in a country for years and can't communicate at least at basic level with native borns I think that they are lazy or stupid.
> 
> But when you don't have a counter argument just say the other person is crying. Liberal handbook rule #19.


We live in a world where pressing a button is now disrespectful, do you think many have the patience and time to help eople learn the language? Most people will probably say I DONT SPEAK SPANISH and just walk away and then think its their problem for not knowing English

Even when I try to practice in Spanish, many Latinos get offended as they speak English

Its not easy and going for my 4th language soon


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Thank you for this well thought out answer, and here is my counter. I intended for the question to be flawed hoping for a counter argument. Instead I got mostly insults. What you list as reasons I call excuses.
> 1. Hey coworkers lets practice some English while we work today.
> 2. Language classes are the least effective way to learn a language, in my opinion.
> 3. Watch English TV with the kids. I have heard of people learning a language by doing this.
> ...


I think you would have the luxury and time to learn spanish, compared to perhaps a Colombian working a full time job or 2, probably with other amigos in a neighborhood, there isn't a lot of opportunity to learn.

In addition, some of the locals will probably look at you as a stupid ****** that doesn't speak spanish.

But the important factor is are you going to Colombia as a traveler? or worker? big difference. At which point you may only be qualified as a laborer or a cab driver lol And all those locals will look at you as too lazy to learn spanish



observer said:


> Learning English can ONLY open you more doors to improve your life.
> 
> The problem is not everyone has the same capacity to learn. Not everyone has the need to learn English.
> 
> We are assuming that Uber drivers are not trying to learn English. The reality is that learning a language takes time and does not happen over night.


It takes a lot of focus and concentration sometimes to speak and think in another language, I would rather have that driver focused on driving, then have him try to explain what express pool means in another language

There are drivers born and raised here and speak english who can't talk and drive at the same time lol


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

Agreed. If you live in America and are driving around passengers you should be required to have basic English skills. Not only is it important for basic job functionality, but communication in case of an emergency.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think you would have the luxury and time to learn spanish, compared to perhaps a Colombian working a full time job or 2, probably with other amigos in a neighborhood, there isn't a lot of opportunity to learn.
> 
> In addition, some of the locals will probably look at you as a stupid ****** that doesn't speak spanish.
> 
> ...


Bottom line here is that there are only benefits to learning the language of the country you live in, and yes it's hard but you're never going to advance far in life if you only do things that are easy.

Yes there are many assholes in the world but there are also many kind people who like to help people that are at least putting in some effort.

The only reason people have a hard time taking and driving is because they're to busy texting, duh.


----------

